# Best BF Mtl rda



## bjorncoetsee (18/12/17)

I recently moved back to mtl. I started vaping over 5 years ago, obviously started on a mtl tank. Moved through alot of different vape styles, and got into diy, but i vaped about 30ml a day. 3mg. I need to cut back. And I kind of got bored with vaping. But i still needed my nic and throat hit. I once tried a twisp que, the pods are probably 18mg, and it was so satisfying. I liked the tight draw, and throat hit and sharp flavor. Since then i moved over to mtl, i had the berserker, but it always leaked after refilling. I then bought the siren 2. Using a 3 or 4 wrap Clapton. And im very happy with it. I quickly realised my diy juices tasted quite muted after i bought a bottle of twisp litchi pear. The flavor was intense. I realised i should mix recipes specifically for mtl setups. 50 50 vg pg, simple 2-3 ingredients, and a bit higher flavor %. There isn't really recipes online specifically for mtl tanks. Now i need to test my new juices. But i cant do that in my siren. And if i can get a new atty for my daily vaping that gives even better flavor than my siren, why wouldn't i want it to be bf aswell? So What is the best mtl bf rda available locally for not too much.
I like really tight draw at very low wattages. I use the smallest and 2nd smallest airflow hole on the siren which i believe is 0.8mm and 1mm, and vape between 12 and 20 watts on a 0.5ohm Clapton coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/17)

Hi @bjorncoetsee 

I love my RM2 on my Reo for tobacco MTL
I use a 29ga paracoil (5 double wraps) comes out at 0.45 ohms. 1.6mm ID. Small ID and thin wire for the crispness

The draw on the RM2 with its stock 1.2mm airhole is tight. Just a little less tight than the second smallest airhole on the Siren V2 but its fine because of the vaporisation happening.

The rason i like the RM2 is that the flavour is rich and dense. And it erupts into your mouth. No need to suck hard. Just a press and a short toot and the flavour production is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (19/12/17)

You might be interested in the new Dead Rabbit SQ which is the 22mm, MTL capable, single coil variant of the popular Dead Rabbit RDA. It’s been announced and revealed this morning and availability is pegged at within the next two weeks.

Another good RDA for a restricted hit / MTL (if you turn down the airflow all the way) is the Zion 22mm rda - works great though it really shines on a mech mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/12/17)

+1 for the RM2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/12/17)

Try the OL16, lots of airflow options for both dual and single coils. Good clones at the Vape Guy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

